# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  Μητρική για socket 775

## Georggg

Γεια σας, ψάχνω μητρική για socket 775 , μπήκα στο e-shop.gr και οι τιμές έχουν ανέβει αρκετά, ξέρετε μήπως αν έχει σε κάποιο άλλο κατάστημα χαμηλότερες τιμές για μητρικές 775; Μπήκα και στο skroutz και βρήκα κάποιες σε άλλα eshops αλλά έχουν μικρότερη εγγύηση απο το eshop στα ίδια μοντέλα.

----------


## moutoulos

Στο HARDWARE των υπολογιστών, συμβαίνει ακριβώς το αντίθετο απ'ότι στα κινητά ...
Με το πέρασμα του χρόνου, και εφόσον έχει αλλάξει η τεχνολογία αυτών, οι τιμές 
τους ανεβαίνουν ...

Δεν αξίζει όμως τον κόπο να πάρεις LGA775 όταν παίρνεις μητρική σε *SOCKET 1155* 
απο 40 ευρώ, και μάλιστα επώνυμες, σε συνδυασμό με εναν επεξεργαστή επίσης σε
*SOCKET LGA1155*. Γιατί ο χειρότερος καινούργιος επεξεργαστής είναι καλύτερος, 
και απο τον καλύτερο (σου) παλιό επεξεργαστή.

----------


## Georggg

Αυτό το γνωρίζω αλλά ο υπολογιστής δεν είναι δικός μου οπότε δεν κανονίζω εγώ, για ένα φίλο ψάχνω. Απλά έλεγα μήπως υπάρχει καμια φτηνή μητρική σε κάποιο ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα πέραν απο το eshop.gr

----------


## Νίκος15

Η φθηνότερη που είδα εγώ έχει γύρω στα 65 €. Δες και εσύ από το skroutz.gr

----------


## agis68

γιατί επεξεργαστή τη θέλεις? p4?

----------


## Aris25

το καλύτερο απ όλα,όπως ειπώθηκε και πιο πάνω δώσε κανα τριαντάρι επιπλέον για να παρεις μητρική 1155 και επεξεργαστή....

----------


## stelios_a

775 μονο μεταχειρισμενα, ενα καρο υπαρχουν

----------


## Georggg

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.Μάλλον για μεταχειρισμένη θα πάω.

----------


## stelios_a

απο τη στιγμη που μπορεις να βρεις ακομα και με 20 ευρω γιατι να πας σε καινουργιο 

σκεψουυ οτι με 60 ευρω περνεις μεταχηρησμενο ολοκληρο πυργο με p4.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> γιατί επεξεργαστή τη θέλεις? p4?




Από πότε ο Ρ4 μπαίνει σε 775;;;;

----------


## johnnyb

> Από πότε ο Ρ4 μπαίνει σε 775;;;;



http://www.msi.com/product/mb/G41MP3...div=CPUSupport

http://www.asrock.com/mb/cpu.asp?Model=G41M-VS3

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Ακούγεται σαν κάποιος που ενδιαφέρετε για VCR, να αναζητά τηλ/ση επειδή υπάρχουν και COMBO VCR/TV.

----------


## fotismos

Δύσκολα θα βρεις MB με 775 socket. εγώ που έψαχνα πρόσφατα βρήκα μόνο ένα τελευταίο ξεχασμένο μοντέλο (μέσω skroutz) αλλά στο τέλος είχα ασυμβατότητες με κάρτα γραφικών και μου έσπασε και τα νεύρα. Δύσκολη περίπτωση εαν έχεις σχετικά παλιό pc τα έχουν κάνει έτσι ωστε να χρειάζεσαι συνέχεια αναβάθμιση σε καινούρια πράγματα

----------

